# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Помогите определить кокарду

## shers

Помогите распознать кокарду. Надпись ниже якоря Air Force

----------


## Darya99

Отличная коллекция.

----------


## Дарья Син

Действительно интересная коллекция.

----------

